# Lina Inverse vs Ganondorf



## Nevermind (Nov 29, 2011)

stronger-than-steel rods
stronger-than-steel rods

Giga Slave banned, cause if I allowed it this just wouldn't be any fun.

Begin, OBD.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 29, 2011)

Ganondorf wins for being such a boss

/fanboy


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 29, 2011)

Ragna Blade.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 29, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Ganondorf wins for being such a boss
> 
> /fanboy



If Jedah fought Ganondorf in a fanboy contest, who would win? 



SpaceMook said:


> Ragna Blade.



Shhh. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Blast Ash Blast Bomb Dragon Slave to the face.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 29, 2011)

I like Darkstalkers more than I do LoZ


----------



## NemeBro (Nov 29, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Ganondorf wins for being such a boss
> 
> /fanboy



This guy knows what's up.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 29, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Ganondorf.



Care to explain why? Cause I'm thinking he gets Dragon Slaved or hit by one or a combo of Lina's spells that could easily kill him.

Only reason he has a chance here is cause Giga slave is banned.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Care to explain why? Cause I'm thinking he gets Dragon Slaved or hit by one or a combo of Lina's spells that could easily kill him.
> 
> Only reason he has a chance here is cause Giga slave is banned.



Care to explain why you called just me out on this?

Anyway Ganondorf has teleportation, possession, immortaility to any non evil's bane/non anti-demon weapon, and soul protection just to name a few things.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 29, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Care to explain why you called just me out on this?



Because I don't like stupid one-liners in a thread that's debatable.



Negative Zero said:


> Anyway Ganondorf has teleportation, possession, *immortaility to any non evil's bane/non anti-demon weapon*, and soul protection just to name a few things.



And this has already been explained to you as being a massive no limits fallacy.

Not that it will matter since Lina's magic can draw upon the Lord of Nightmares which would easily buttfuck anything in LOZ, not to mention other lesser cosmic beings that would do the same.

And his soul protection won't help him against something like Dragon Slave which in addition to massive physical damage

[YOUTUBE]M_4hw6SUIvQ[/YOUTUBE]

is also a soul fuck from Ruby Eye Shabranigdu.

So use Dynast Breath to freeze, Ray Wing for speed + Ragna Blade to slice him to bits.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

How is a canon attribute of Ganondorf a NLF? ONLY things with evil's bane have been shown to cause any signifigant damage to Ganondorf (Master Sword, Four Sword, Light/Silver Arrows).

Hell, in Wind Waker Ganondorf even said Link can't harm him with a blade that lacks the power to destroy evil.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 29, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> How is a canon attribute of Ganondorf a NLF? ONLY things with evil's bane have been shown to cause any signifigant damage to Ganondorf (Master Sword, Four Sword, Light/Silver Arrows).
> 
> Hell, in Wind Waker Ganondorf even said Link can't harm him with a blade that lacks the power to destroy evil.



Cause it only applies to stuff in the Zelda verse, not stuff outside the verse that has vastly better feats.

And Ragna Blade comes from LoN so Ganon will be cut to bits.

[YOUTUBE]_nEDISWRlzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Nov 29, 2011)

lol what is this? Lina Inverse has this in the bag... Ranga Blade wasn't banned lol.. that's a universal+ spell


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 29, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> lol what is this? Lina Inverse has this in the bag... Ranga Blade wasn't banned lol.. that's a universal+ spell



Uh, no. It's a cutting spell that comes from LoN. It can't bust universes if that's what you're implying. It can arguably cut guys with universal durability as a result of its power source but if the target has good regen they'll come back. See when it failed to kill Gaav.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 29, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Uh, no. It's a cutting spell that comes from LoN.



a cutting spell that can cut and destroy multiversal beings thats why I said that considering its the second most powerful spell in Slayers


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 29, 2011)

Negative is still claiming Ganon can beat people that would murder him? (First Bowser now Lina.) 

Im pretty sure a single Dragon Slave would destroy Ganon. :rofl


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 29, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> a cutting spell that can cut and destroy multiversal beings thats why I said that considering its the second most powerful spell in Slayers



Read my addendum to the post. It failed to kill Gaav. It can cut things within its area but it can't kill someone like Shabby due to his large astral body and regeneration.

Of course Ganondorf is still fair game.


----------



## I3igAl (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd say this can go either way. 
Lina shure has the power to blast Ganondorf into oblivion. But she also doesn't really have a way to tank many attacks from Ganondorf. So yeah it is like two people duelling with guns.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 29, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Read my addendum to the post. It failed to kill Gaav. It can cut things within its area but it can't kill someone like Shabby due to his large astral body and regeneration.
> 
> Of course Ganondorf is still fair game.



Oh thanks for the info..  thought it did though.. I remember it cutting and destroying someone powerful like one of the Lords.. although its been a while since read slayers


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 29, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> I'd say this can go either way.
> Lina shure has the power to blast Ganondorf into oblivion. But she also doesn't really have a way to tank many attacks from Ganondorf. So yeah it is like two people duelling with guns.



Lina activates the Dragon Slave and gains a shield while prepping the spell so.........


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 29, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> I'd say this can go either way.
> Lina shure has the power to blast Ganondorf into oblivion. But she also doesn't really have a way to tank many attacks from Ganondorf. So yeah it is like two people duelling with guns.



She has barriers while casting:

[YOUTUBE]swDcTKwlw9M[/YOUTUBE]

Though if she doesn't have any barriers I agree.



Byrdman said:


> Oh thanks for the info..  thought it did though.. I remember it cutting and destroying someone powerful like one of the Lords.. although its been a while since read slayers



It can cut them (due to it being from LoN who is >>>>>them) but can't kill them because it's ultimately a CUTTING tool and it can only cut what's in front of it. In the case of high ranked Mazoku their astral bodies are too large so they'll just regenerate.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 29, 2011)

so you have to have godly regeneration on a dimensional scale to survive it, I assume... she takes this in a stomp then lol


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 29, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> so you have to have godly regeneration on a dimensional scale to survive it, I assume... she takes this in a stomp then lol



No, someone like Majin Buu or Cell would regenerate from it just fine (cause it's unlikely she'd be able to physically cut and destroy them down to the last part that they can regenerate from). A good amount of regeneration will allow you to survive it but I'd say you'd at least need to be able to regenerate from mortal wounds/decapitation/being split in pieces.

Ganondorf has none, that I can recall.

Problem is, the spell is very draining to her stamina and if she misses him with it she's in big trouble.

Fortunately she has a lot of other ways to win as well.  And if she uses it in the combo I mentioned earlier things would look pretty good.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

Cutting Ganondorf to bits will do......what exactly? 

Ganondorf rebuilt his own body from practically nothing in Twilight Princess so.......slice away if it makes Lina feel any better.



> Cause it only applies to stuff in the Zelda verse, not stuff outside the verse that has vastly better feats.


This makes no sense at all. Evil's bane is evil's bane REGARDLESS of the universe it came from. Or do you mean to tell me Vader couldn't Force Choke Curious George because George's neck comes from a different universe?

Plus in Twilight Princess, Ganondorf has orange barriers and control over their size and shape (went from covering Hyrule Castle in a barrier to making an arena with the barriers).

This site has got to be the biggest downplayer of LoZ I've ever seen.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 29, 2011)

Nothing is saying he can't get soul fucked so Dragon Slave away!

Also no one is downplaying LoZ your overrating it though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 29, 2011)

Blast Ash, gg


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 29, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Cutting Ganondorf to bits will do......what exactly?
> 
> Ganondorf rebuilt his own body from practically nothing in Twilight Princess so.......slice away if it makes Lina feel any better.



Mind if I see this? Of course Ragna Blade is just one option Lina has.



Negative Zero said:


> This makes no sense at all. Evil's bane is evil's bane REGARDLESS of the universe it came from. Or do you mean to tell me Vader couldn't Force Choke Curious George because George's neck comes from a different universe?



Let's put it this way:

Ganondorf vs planet busting Kamehameha from Goku. Who wins?




Negative Zero said:


> This site has got to be the biggest downplayer of LoZ I've ever seen.







8-Peacock-8 said:


> Nothing is saying he can't get soul fucked so Dragon Slave away!
> 
> Also no one is downplaying LoZ your overrating it though.



This is another option.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Blast Ash, gg



And another.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

> Nothing is saying he can't get soul fucked so Dragon Slave away!


He had his soul directly attacked by Midna using the full power of the Fused Shadows.........which did jack diddly shit to him. Plus, Ganondorf was able to retain at stable soul while in the Twilight Realm due to his ToP.



> your overrating it though.



I'm just stating facts.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

> Mind if I see this?


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## ggultra2764 (Nov 29, 2011)

Considering Lina's in a magical barrier whenever she casts her spells, I imagine a Dragon Slave would be enough to screw up Ganondorf badly.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

Does it FUCKING MATTER if he's regenerated from a city/planet buster? He's regenerated from having his body completely desintigrated and scattered across the room.

Again, Ganondorf has his own barriers in the form of the orange barriers in TP and the crystal prison spell from Ocarina of Time and A Link to the Past (that spell was strong enough to contain Zelda and the sages themselves).

His TP barriers also inflict damage if touched.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 29, 2011)

Regenerating from something lower then a planet buster =/= regenerating from Planet busters.

How about you quit wanking Ganon and overrating LoZ.

Also Dragon Slave>>>People who soul fucked Ganon in TP try again.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Regenerating from something lower then a planet buster =/= regenerating from Planet busters.
> 
> How about you quit wanking Ganon and overrating LoZ.
> 
> Also Dragon Slave>>>People who soul fucked Ganon in TP try again.


Again, what does it fucking matter? Having your very body desitigrated is the EXACT SAME THING that a planet buster would do.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 29, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Does it FUCKING MATTER if he's regenerated from a city/planet buster? He's regenerated from having his body completely desintigrated and scattered across the room.



It does matter.



Negative Zero said:


> Again, Ganondorf has his own barriers in the form of the orange barriers in TP and the crystal prison spell from Ocarina of Time and A Link to the Past (that spell was strong enough to contain Zelda and the sages themselves).



And what are their feats exactly? If worst comes to worst Lina can just cut herself out of it with the Ragna Blade.



Negative Zero said:


> His TP barriers also inflict damage if touched.



Well then Lina should keep her distance and drop bombs. Good thing for her that she's pretty good at that. 

Also, Lina has Shadow Snap that can immobilize targets.

[YOUTUBE]v3bMvgDtAF0[/YOUTUBE]

Also she can blind people with Lighting.

[YOUTUBE]W1P3eE-xOEw[/YOUTUBE]

And one Blast Ash would end this and it requires like no charge/cast time.

[YOUTUBE]gR2ZZXuMhag[/YOUTUBE]

She also has an anti-regeneration spell that can cause a target's healing factor to work against him. She imploded trolls with this.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 29, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Again, what does it fucking matter? Having your very body desitigrated is the EXACT SAME THING that a planet buster would do.



Because Ganon would be phased out of existence with a planet buster to the face. Not scattered all over space.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Because Ganon would be phased out of existence with a planet buster to the face. Not scattered all over space.



The same thing as coming back from desintigration. Also, Ganondorf doesn't NEED a physical body to survive, he didn't need one for the hundered or so years he spent in the Twilight Realm.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 29, 2011)

Lina has this in the bag man.. she has a variety of spells to deal with regen and has soul-destroying spells also.

I wonder could ranga blade cut the soul of an opponent seeing it actually cut high level demon real body that's in the spiritual realm


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 29, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> The same thing as coming back from desintigration. Also, Ganondorf doesn't NEED a physical body to survive, he didn't need one for the hundered or so years he spent in the Twilight Realm.



and he will have to wait again since he loses his body that counts as a loss.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 29, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> Lina has this in the bag man.. she has a variety of spells to deal with regen and has soul-destroying spells also.
> 
> *I wonder could ranga blade cut the soul of an opponent *seeing it actually *cut high level demon real body that's in the spiritual realm*



You just answered your own question.


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Dem-I mean Gannondorf.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 29, 2011)

Demon Soul Talismans aren't banned, so amplified Dragu Slave/BlastBomb/Elmekia Flame/Laguna Blast to the face


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> and he will have to wait again since he loses his body that counts as a loss.



In what way is it a loss if the opponent is still technically able to rebuild his body? If he can do that then he is STILL in the fight because he hasn't been permanently put down.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 29, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> In what way is it a loss if the opponent is still technically able to rebuild his body? If he can do that then he is STILL in the fight because he hasn't been permanently put down.



you do know lina has attacks that can affect the soul right? unless can he rebuilt his soul


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> you do know lina has attacks that can affect the soul right? unless can he rebuilt his soul



Well Ganondorf's soul completely tanked the full power of the Fused Shadows directly attacking him. The sheer force alone of the attack blew up Hyrule Castle. So, if Lina even wants a CHANCE of hurting Ganondorf's soul, she would need an attack that's puts out leaps and bounds more power.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 29, 2011)

A castle?

That's it?


----------



## Byrd (Nov 29, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Well Ganondorf's soul completely tanked the full power of the Fused Shadows directly attacking him. The sheer force alone of the attack blew up* Hyrule Castle*. So, if Lina even wants a CHANCE of hurting Ganondorf's soul, she would need an attack that's puts out leaps and bounds more power.



 you can't be serious

 Dragon Slave alone is like city-level+ I believe... and that's just one spell

He is definitely not tanking a ranga blade at all  I thought you would have said someone on a more impressive ground but a castle lol.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

That's not counting the fact that Ganondorf could just rebuild his body rather then just float around as a soul.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 29, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> That's not counting the fact that Ganondorf could just rebuild his body rather then just float around as a soul.



Did you just ignore the part where Lina has attacks that affect the soul?  And how is he rebuilding his body when it's been completely and totally vaporized?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 29, 2011)

wow just wow I didn't know a castle = a city.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

> And how is he rebuilding his body when it's been completely and totally vaporized?


Because he did it in TP......ya know, when his body got completely and totally vaporized.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 29, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Because he did it in TP......ya know, when his body got completely and totally vaporized.



No.  No he didn't.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 29, 2011)

So Negative why do you think a castle buster is better then a city buster?


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> wow just wow I didn't know a castle = a city.



Wow, just wow, I didn't know I compared a castle to a city. Oh wait, I didn't. I was just stating how much force Ganondorf's soul has been shown to endure.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> No.  No he didn't.



The fuck he didn't. Did you play a differnet version of TP then the rest of the world?


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 29, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Wow, just wow, I didn't know I compared a castle to a city. Oh wait, I didn't. I was just stating how much force Ganondorf's soul has been shown to endure.



And means jackshit to a city-busting attack.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 29, 2011)

@Negative

Yeah and you basically said that a casual city busting blast that Lina does is weaker then a castle busting explosion.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 29, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> The fuck he didn't. Did you play a differnet version of TP then the rest of the world?



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> And means jackshit to a city-busting attack.



Need I remind you that it's unknown just HOW much force is needed to harm Ganondorf's soul? The exploding castle did about as much nothing as nothing could possibly do.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 29, 2011)

you mean this small castle right here?



and he is not tanking soul slicing attacks that can affect multiversals.. hell an amp Dragon Slave should finish him off just right


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 29, 2011)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> @Negative
> 
> Yeah and you basically said that a casual city busting blast that Lina does is weaker then a castle busting explosion.



I said she's going to need something MUCH stronger then a castle buster to have a chance at harming Ganondorf's soul. I NEVER said castle buster>city buster.

Reading comprehension, it is a wonderful thing.


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 29, 2011)

Thread still going?


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 30, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Thread still going?



At least until Negative runs out of straws to grasp.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 30, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Need I remind you that it's unknown just HOW much force is needed to harm Ganondorf's soul? The exploding castle did about as much nothing as nothing could possibly do.



So it survives a large building level attack. That still doesn't mean anything to a city buster.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 30, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> you mean this small castle right here?



That's actually quite a big damn castle.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 30, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> That's actually quite a big damn castle.



But it's not city level.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 30, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> I said she's going to need something MUCH stronger then a castle buster to have a chance at harming Ganondorf's soul. I NEVER said castle buster>city buster.
> 
> Reading comprehension, it is a wonderful thing.



So you worded the posts badly. 

Because your posts basically sound like what I said.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 30, 2011)

> At least until Negative runs out of straws to grasp.


Contribute something to the thread or shut the hell up.



> So it survives a large building level attack. That still doesn't mean anything to a city buster.


And *insert populated area size* busting attacks don't mean anything to an guy whose immortal to all but evil's bane type shit.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 30, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Contribute something to the thread or shut the hell up.
> 
> 
> And *insert populated area size* busting attacks don't mean anything to an guy whose immortal to all but evil's bane type shit.



Are you frustrated?  I thought Dandy Elegance helped you cure that.

No-Limits Fallacy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 30, 2011)

And your still going on with that no limit fallacy crap also.


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 30, 2011)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So you worded the posts badly.
> 
> Because your posts basically sound like what I said.



Or you could have just read the posts badly.


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 30, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Or you could have just read the posts badly.



Or you can just word your posts better.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 30, 2011)

> And *insert populated area size* busting attacks don't mean anything to an guy whose immortal to all but evil's bane type shit.



means nothing to someone who can channel the power of multiversals and a nigh-Omnipotence, Omnipresent, and Omniscience in spells


----------



## Negative Zero (Nov 30, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> Are you frustrated?  I thought Dandy Elegance helped you cure that.
> 
> No-Limits Fallacy.



No, I'm not frustrated. Stop acting like a wannabe ripoff of your obvious man crush and actually PROVE just WHY it's a NLF despite LoZ's canon saying otherwise. 

Hell, I haven't even started on Ganondorf's possession. Does Lina even have a counter for possession?


----------



## RWB (Nov 30, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Or you could have just read the posts badly.



Oh god, that's rich coming from you.




Negative Zero said:


> And *insert populated area size* busting attacks don't mean anything to an guy whose immortal to all but evil's bane type shit.



Except for the simple facts that....


1) He has died to non-bane of evil attacks while in possession of the triforce. SILVER ARROWS.
2) He has never died from bane of evil attacks while in possession of the triforce.

The Master sword isn't even the best weapon against him in the Zelda Series.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 30, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Or you could have just read the posts badly.



I usually do and your posts still say what they say.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 30, 2011)

Negative Zero said:


> Well Ganondorf's soul completely tanked the full power of the Fused Shadows directly attacking him. The sheer force alone of the attack blew up Hyrule Castle. So, if Lina even wants a CHANCE of hurting Ganondorf's soul, she would need an attack that's puts out leaps and bounds more power.



You shouldn't have said this and you have been justly mocked for it. Hell I posted videos showing Dragon Slave. Regular Dragon Slave is already a city buster. Lina can amplify its power further with the Demon's Blood Talismans.



Byrdman said:


> you mean this small castle right here?
> 
> 
> 
> and he is not tanking soul slicing attacks that can affect multiversals.. hell an amp Dragon Slave should finish him off just right



Ragna Blade is a no go. He posted proof of decent regeneration, at least.



Negative Zero said:


> No, I'm not frustrated. Stop acting like a wannabe ripoff of your obvious man crush and actually PROVE just WHY it's a NLF despite LoZ's canon saying otherwise.
> 
> Hell, I haven't even started on Ganondorf's possession. Does Lina even have a counter for possession?



Use Dynast Breath to freeze:

[YOUTUBE]rYnw9g3RwPM[/YOUTUBE]

Then hit him with Blast Bomb, Blast Ash, Elmekia Flame or a Dragon Slave. Or she could just shatter him with Demona Crystal:

[YOUTUBE]D7kkKA4EEO0[/YOUTUBE]

Strictly speaking however, no (though of course I don't know the mechanics of his possession). But her casual attacks (most notably Blast Ash) will kill him or immobilize him and set up a kill. Rendering it moot.

Unsure if the Dragon Slave barrier can protect against possession. She was in fact possessed by a ghost in Slayers episode 12, 13, or 14 I think somewhere around there. Don't know if his possession works in the same way though.


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 30, 2011)

This was a fun read but honestly, this is done closing.

And for note even Shaby choose not to possess Lina to avoid incurring on LoN wrath


----------

